# Last Monrovia Ride for 2016!



## rustjunkie (Dec 3, 2016)

Let's meet for a ride around Monrovia the last Saturday of the year.
12.31.16
Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle.
Grab a cup o' joe at Merengue, Starbucks, or Coffee Been all close by, then head out about 10:00.
We usually have lunch at one of several cool spots serving great food & drinks.
I've tagged the regulars and some _irregulars _as well 
_*Everyone and all bikes are welcome.*_
If I missed you it wasn't intentional: I'm old.
Bring your own bike or we can set you up with a loaner.
Hope to see you there, and bring a friend or two!



























@tikicruiser
@Fenderless
@rustintime
@Schwinn499
@hellshotrods
@the2finger
@Pedal pushers
@Balloonatic
@fordmike65
@Desireé
@lulu
@Vintage Paintworx
@mrg
@Floyd
@burrolalb
@Cory
@okozzy
@tripple3
@old hotrod
@Eric
@Joe Buffardi
@higgens
@Robertriley


----------



## the2finger (Dec 3, 2016)

Hoe Boye!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll be there! Thanks for pushing the ride back a week so that I can make it Scott. I work every other weekend & haven't been able to make a few. Keep in mind that it's New Year's Eve. Think I better bolt on some training wheels just in case...


----------



## None (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll be there!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 20, 2016)

Scotty we still a riding?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Scotty we still a riding?





Yes indeed, ride is on


----------



## the2finger (Dec 21, 2016)

Sweeet


----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)

May do, the 61st Annual Holiday Motor Excursion is at Santa Anita Racetrack 7-10am, Best pre-1930 autos in one place. May have to meet early for this.
http://www.socalhcca.com/holiday-motor-excursion/


----------



## the2finger (Dec 26, 2016)

Scotty is the ride on if it's raining?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 29, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Scotty is the ride on if it's raining?




Well it's a beautiful May Thursday here today, but the forecast shows rain for tomorrow and Saturday.
Mrs. Rustjunkie certainly won't ride in the rain. Her's is the only bike here with fenders, so if you all want to brave the weather I'll hop on ol' blue meet you at the park.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 29, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Scotty is the ride on if it's raining?




The current forecast is showing light showers Friday into early Saturday. That usually translates into Sunday afternoon showers.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll play it by ear I worked too hard at removing rust only to put it back on


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2016)

Looking like rain mañana


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Maybe if you guys had some rusty riders...


----------



## 58tornado (Dec 30, 2016)

Is this ride still on?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

If I didn't have to work tomorrow, I'd be there. Keep an eye on this thread and see if the ride is on or not. There's always next month


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> If I didn't have to work tomorrow, I'd be there. Keep an eye on this thread and see if the ride is on or not. There's always next month



Rain or Shine. Sunday 01/01/2017 Portfolio Cafe' 4th St. L.B.
Hippie Mike and I wanted to ride up there to Monrovia today... who's Ridin'??


----------



## 58tornado (Dec 31, 2016)

i thought I was.. But the forecast is showing rain all day..


----------



## None (Dec 31, 2016)

@rustjunkie we still on?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)

damn the torpedoes


----------



## None (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm in Glendora and it's not raining at the moment. What's it like in Monrovia? @rustjunkie


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)

see you at the park


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)

Kool,im gonna come check it out


----------



## None (Dec 31, 2016)

Sweet @Birdzcad64! @tripple3 you guys coming?


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)

Gonna cut it close,but ill be there by 10 i think.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Sweet @Birdzcad64! @tripple3 you guys coming?




I am not going to make it on this ride because of the rain; but we will ride up there again one of these months...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 31, 2016)

Sprinkling lightly.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)

We're down the street south on myrtle at merengue 417 s myrtle


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 31, 2016)

You guys are troopers! Id like to make it out to one of the rides soon!


----------



## None (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 31, 2016)

First day off in 14 days.. In bed drinking coffee and surfing the web. Im out but see you tomorrow at the LBC.. I may bring a convoy with me. I have holiday visitors that have never been in a large vintage bike ride.. Enjoy and have a safe New Year Eve ride..  Peace!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)

Great ride! Thanks to everyone who made it out, see you next year!


----------



## None (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who was able to make it out!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 31, 2016)

Good time on the last Monrovia ride


----------



## the2finger (Dec 31, 2016)

Too moist for me I mildew easily


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Too moist for me I mildew easily



You're moist enough


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2016)

Rain ride was kool.thanks for waiting for me guys.me and kinglouie had a great time.definitely will be back next time. Tomorrow coasters in lb,im there.


----------



## King Louie (Dec 31, 2016)

Had a great time and got to meet some cool people on awesome bikes , King Louie


----------



## King Louie (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh and thx for the add !!! Looking forward to doing some future rides with the group , King Louie - Lost in the 50s


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 31, 2016)

come on...So Cal rain is a warm shower.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm glad we didn't let the weather scare us off, good ride!


----------

